# Flow NX2, NX2 GT, Fuse & Fuse GT 2015 - Q&A



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED!
> 
> Some core changes are coming to the 2015 NX2 and Fuse lines from Flow. The big ones are flex distinctions, toecap design, and model structure.
> 
> We will be happy to answer any Q's about these models or the new naming structure.


Nice! I'm actual thinking about Flow after seeing the You Tube. The feature I'm most interested in; the adjustable highback.

Which model and strap do you recommend for a Burton Custom X?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

A few Q's. Are you looking at a current season purchase or are you asking about the new 2015's? What type of riding are you doing? Which highback are you referring to?

STOKED!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got to give Flow props for their marketing. Developing a new binding yet keeping obvious features out of the first year line to save for following years.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

john doe said:


> I've got to give Flow props for their marketing. Developing a new binding yet keeping obvious features out of the first year line to save for following years.


Yeah, not on purpose. They aren't Apple bro.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> A few Q's. Are you looking at a current season purchase or are you asking about the new 2015's? What type of riding are you doing? Which highback are you referring to?
> 
> STOKED!


Both actually. I'm looking at 2014 of some other brands but like some of the changes Flow made with the 2015.

Problems I had with 2001/2002 Flow AMP 9: Longitudinal flex was not stiff enough when used with my 2000 Morrow Blaze. But the highback with cable was so stiff, it was not forgiving if I landed off balance.

I'll be using the 2014 Custom X when going out on a date (gf skier), mostly groomers and steeps.

The You Tube showed a flexible highback on the Fuse line and mentioned that the cable could now be height adjusted. I'd like to lower the cable height but be able to keep tension high so the straps can lock my boots down for longitudinal flex.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I would highly suggest not using your experiences with the 2001/2 bindings as a reference point. The current bindings are so different from those older models. 12 years is a long time in binding evolution . 

I would also suggest selecting the model with the highback flexibility that you want and use the cable adjustment only to set the desired forward lean (do not relax the cable to adjust flex). 

In current bindings you may like the softer flexing base and Nylon heelcups used in the Fuse line. The NX2 for next year will have a Nylon heelcup paired with the NX2 base. This will offer a flex option that is currently not present in the 2014 lineup.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Definitely gonna look into next years NX2 GT's. I've really liked what Flow has been putting out for the last couple seasons. I like the Hybrid cap strap since I will want the traditional toe cap. I didn't really dig this years GT toe cap with the webbing look. Cant wait...better start saving...


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting these videos. I'm seriously debating pulling the trigger on a pair of 2014 Flow NX2-RS. However, I'm also tempted to wait for the NX2 GT, which seems to be next year's NX2-RS? Are you guys ending the RS line? 

Also, will the new interchangeable strap be compatible with 2014 RS? 

Curious, is there any other changes besides the interchangeability of the strap b/w the 2014 and 2015 models?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Wangta said:


> Thanks for posting these videos. I'm seriously debating pulling the trigger on a pair of 2014 Flow NX2-RS. However, I'm also tempted to wait for the NX2 GT, which seems to be next year's NX2-RS? Are you guys ending the RS line?
> 
> Also, will the new interchangeable strap be compatible with 2014 RS?
> 
> Curious, is there any other changes besides the interchangeability of the strap b/w the 2014 and 2015 models?


Hi,

Not quite. There will be no RS models for 2015. The NX2 GT will now be offered two ways (with and without a toe cap). The new GT option will be the NX2 GT with a conventional Flow Strap (no toecap for those who prefer that). This is not a feature of interchangability of straps between model years but rather a cleaner line for the upcoming model year. 

NX2 and Fuse lines are much easier to understand next year. There are two models in each line: NX2, NX2 GT, Fuse, and fuse GT. Each of these four can be ordered with either the toe cap strap or the traditional Flow strap. No mention has been made of selling alternate straps.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not quite. There will be no RS models for 2015. The NX2 GT will now be offered two ways (with and without a toe cap). The new GT option will be the NX2 GT with a conventional Flow Strap (no toecap for those who prefer that). This is not a feature of interchangability of straps between model years but rather a cleaner line for the upcoming model year.
> 
> NX2 and Fuse lines are much easier to understand next year. There are two models in each line: NX2, NX2 GT, Fuse, and fuse GT. Each of these four can be ordered with either the toe cap strap or the traditional Flow strap. No mention has been made of selling alternate straps.


Thank you sir - I just show you an email regarding NX2-RS


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

2014/15 Flow catalog now on zuzu:
zuzupopo / Catalogues - Flow


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

solucien said:


> 2014/15 Flow catalog now on zuzu:
> zuzupopo / Catalogues - Flow


:thumbsup:

The color ways for the '15 NX2 & NX2 GT's are plain jane hideous! Ill stick with my NX2 RS's.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> The color ways for the '15 NX2 & NX2 GT's are plain jane hideous! Ill stick with my NX2 RS's.


Yeah I agree...not that looks matter that much..but at least make an effort...geeze.


----------



## lexcorp (Apr 1, 2013)

Just saw this video and saw that the toe strap in the nx2-gt was redesigned. Does this fix the issue with people having to readjust it all the time in the 2014s? Or was that really not an issue. Reason I ask is because i'm in the market for new bindings specifically the NXT-GT and have found some good deals on the 2014s, 

Just wondering if people with 2014s really hate it because of the toe cap or is it just a handful of people? Also for people with 2014s, are you going to get the 2015 just because of this issue?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I am OK with toe strap on my 2014 nx2-se.
My hills are pretty short by me so I tend to go in and out of binding a lot per day due to short runs.

That being said I only got 20 days last season. And I am on the lower end of intermediate skill level. Some of the more seasoned veterans here might give you better insights


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of 13/14 NX2-RS's last year and they were at the top of the Flow flex meter. Is the NX2-GT the stiffest Flow binding in the 14/15 line? How does it compare to the 13/14 RS stiffness wise?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Come on WiredSport - don't leave me hangin!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi PF,

Sorry to have missed your earlier Q. 

The New NX2 GT is the stiffest in the line. We will receive Flow in early Sept and until then actual production models have not been flexed but the expectation is an exceptionally responsive binding on par with last years RS and GT - which were very close in stiffness (these have been melded into a single model for 2015).

Baseplate....Aluminum Alloy Rockered
HiBack.......Aluminum Alloy ModBack
SupportPanel.....EVO-C9 w/ Carbon
Either this Strap.....Fusion PowerStrap
Or this Strap....Hybrid Grip PowerCapStrap
And of course......Nasty Active Strap Tech

Extras:
- Buckles: LSR – Locking Slap Ratchets
- Footbed: 2.5° Canted DualDensity
BankBeds + OC-Kush Forefoot
- Cushioning: OC-Kush Base&Heel-pad
- Disk: Aluminum Offset MultiDisk
(4HP+3HP+Channel)


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

lexcorp said:


> Just saw this video and saw that the toe strap in the nx2-gt was redesigned. Does this fix the issue with people having to readjust it all the time in the 2014s? Or was that really not an issue. Reason I ask is because i'm in the market for new bindings specifically the NXT-GT and have found some good deals on the 2014s,
> 
> Just wondering if people with 2014s really hate it because of the toe cap or is it just a handful of people? Also for people with 2014s, are you going to get the 2015 just because of this issue?


on my 12/13 NX2-SE Hybrid's with the older toe cap (first season of this design), it definitely is something I have to mess with every time I strap in. Might be somewhat boot dependent; I use Van's.

But I've already decided the next time I buy Flow's I'm going back to the standard Fusion strap.


----------



## David125 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello!

I bought from you a pair of FUSE SE 2014, the question is:

It's possibile to have the new model of "windowed" 2015 capstrap to fit on the 2014 model?

It will be a nice upgrade, thank you


----------

